

Man arrested, iPhone video deleted after recording police breaking up fight - ilamont
http://newhavenindependent.org/index.php/archives/entry/videotaper_arrested_by_top_police_brass/id_31144

======
nopal
Is live broadcasting considered recording? (That's not what happened here, I'm
just wondering, given police erased the video in this case)

~~~
YooLi
Probably. I don't think the reply to "quit filming us!" of "I'm not, I'm live
broadcasting" will help your situation out much if ever in the same scenario.
I _do_ think that if you are going to record something where preservation of
the video could be vital, live broadcasting that persists is the way to go.
I've never tried such services (like Qik). Do they save everything you
broadcast?

------
cheald
If he was clever, he'd have avoided using the phone (to avoid overwriting the
actual footage files) and then sucked the files off of the internal memory
using an undelete tool or dd. That could be particularly interesting.

